# Train Songs



## scottyfoothill (Mar 30, 2008)

hello there folks, been a while. here's some songs i wrote that i thought you might dig. i made this little page just for stp folks, but feel free to share 'em if you like 'em...

http://stpsongs.mcdougallmusic.com


----------



## BenjiRidesBoxcar (Apr 6, 2008)

Yo these songs are pretty fuckin sick.

i dig.


----------



## mr_ugly (Apr 6, 2008)

killer! thanks mcdougal!!


----------



## Shade (Apr 7, 2008)

KEEP IT UP !


----------



## danny boil (Apr 7, 2008)

yea man thats some good stuff, if you're still up in the northwest in a couple months we should get some drinks


----------



## scottyfoothill (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks a lot. glad you folks dig 'em! 

sounds good danny, hit me up when you're around...


----------



## Clit Comander (Apr 7, 2008)

i agree sneek us in! good fucking work.


----------

